# Swapping Heirloom/Open Pollinated Non-GMO Seeds



## homestead (Mar 13, 2012)

Is anyone interested in swapping seeds? I have a nice variety of heirloom, open pollinated NON-GMO seeds from reputable companies and in addition, I have started planting some of them and saving seed. They are properly isolated so the ones I have saved myself will be true to type when planted. 

I have 
Tomatoes:
Roma-canning/fresh
Marglobe-canning/fresh
Rutgers-canning/fresh 
Reisentraube-cherry
Broccoli- Romanesco Italia
Cabbage-Drumhead Perfection
Cauliflower-Snowball Y Improved Organic
Cucumbers-National Pickling, Russian Pickling
Kale-Red Russian, Siberian
Corn-Golden Bantam
Spinach-Monsrueux de Viroflay
Beets-Formanova
Carrots-Danvers 126 half long
Lemon Squash
Daikon Radish

Available for either trade for your different varieties or send $1.00 per variety with a self addressed stamped envelope.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

For a straight sale, how many seeds would we get? My guess is it'll differ slightly with eat type.


----------



## homestead (Mar 13, 2012)

*seeds per package*

Tomatoes=12
Broccoli, Cabbage, Cauliflower, Kale=30
Cucumbers, squash=12
Corn=25
Spinach=teaspoon
Beets= 1/2 Tablespoon
Carrots=teaspoon
Radish=teaspoon
Lettuce= teaspoon
These are for sale. 
Trade amounts may be different as they are meant to be samplers.
Remember, you can grow these and save seed so you don't have to buy them again.


----------

